# My rabbit died and she had blood around her mouth



## SolarShark (Dec 17, 2018)

My rabbit Rocky died sometime last night. I found her laying on the ground in this straw hideout we have for her. She was stiff and I instantly knew she was gone. She had blood around her entire face and it looked like the jaw was broken or something. I couldnt see the eyes but maybe they were just covered with too much blood. I just dont get how she could have possibly died. She was only 2 years old. 
Rocky was born blind and really small but managed to survive. He obviously had some sort of defects from the day he was born. Not just the fact that he was born blind but she also had a problem with her teeth growing faster than they should have. We would clip them every month. If anyone knows how she could have died please let me know.


----------



## JBun (Dec 17, 2018)

Was she outdoors where a predator could have got to her? If she is indoors, do you have any other pets that could have harmed her? Any obvious injuries that could account for the bleeding?

Do you have any other rabbits? Do you still have the body or have you already buried her?


----------



## SolarShark (Dec 17, 2018)

We havent burried her yet. However we think she may have had some internal issues witch caused blood to fill up in her lungs. Spent an hour crying and thinking about what happened. But at this point I think its best I dont think about what could have happened to her. Thanks for your response.


----------



## JBun (Dec 17, 2018)

I just need to mention something in case you have other rabbits or will have contact in the near future with other rabbits. A rare contagious viral hemorrhagic disease has recently popped up in the US, a few months ago in Ohio and recently in Pennsylvania. It can cause bleeding from the mouth and nose, and sudden death in rabbits. If there is no reason to think a trauma occurred or possible poisoning with rodent poison(can cause internal bleeding) to cause the bleeding and death of your rabbit, I would suggest contacting your local rabbit vet asap. They will be able to contact the appropriate authorities to have the proper testing done to determine if this was the cause of death for your bun. This is a highly contagious viral disease for rabbits, so could affect any current rabbits, any rabbits you have contact with in the near future, any future rabbits you bring into your home, and could be spread by anyone coming into your home that has contact with rabbits.
https://rabbit.org/vhd/
https://rabbit.org/vet-listings/

I'm so sorry for your loss and hope you can find the comfort that you need at this difficult time.


----------

